# Jaric and Chalmers for Sam Cassell and 1st rounder (Official check clippers.com)



## Weasel

Wtf
Cassell for Jaric AND a first rounder??????????


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Jaric and 1st rounder traded for Sam Cassell (According to 570AM)*

Lottery protected . . . . . and i heard Jaric just took the qualifying offer


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Jaric and 1st rounder traded for Sam Cassell (According to 570AM)*

Sounds like it is lottery protected...

Might be a 3 way since deal seems sucky for the Clippers.


----------



## TucsonClip

*Re: Jaric and 1st rounder traded for Sam Cassell (According to 570AM)*



Weasel said:


> Wtf
> Cassell for Jaric AND a first rounder??????????


Yeah giving up the 1st sucks, but Cassell IS going to put us in the playoffs. Not to mention he has a 6 mil expiring deal. I think we have enough young talent on our roster, we needed some veteran leadership.

Come trade deadline things could get very interesting.

1. If we arent in the playoff hunt, Sam Cassell has a $ 6 mil expiring contract. A team looking for a vet PG to make a push in the playoffs could come calling, and we can get a good deal for him.

2. What do we do with Wilcox? We could trade him for a pick, player, who knows. We could also package him with Cassell.

Of course I STRONGLY believe we will make the playoff now and we have a sick lineup.

Cassell, Mobley, Maggette, Brand, Kaman...


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Jaric and 1st rounder traded for Sam Cassell (According to 570AM)*

Some rumors now that it is a 3 way deal...


----------



## NYKnicks GM

*Re: Jaric and 1st rounder traded for Sam Cassell (According to 570AM)*

I see a 3 way coming, I believe the Clips were to committed to Livy to have Cassel start. Anyone else see this:

Clips get: Pierce and some1

Celtics get: Maggette and Cassel

Wolves get: 1st from celts, Jaric


----------



## TucsonClip

*Re: Jaric and 1st rounder traded for Sam Cassell (According to 570AM)*



Weasel said:


> Some rumors now that it is a 3 way deal...


If its a 3 way things might be getting even better... Any more names like Wilcox going around in the 3 way? Also is there an online feed?


----------



## NYKnicks GM

*Confused?? The Clips dont have a 1st next yr*

how r they trading one, it must be a 3 way


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Jaric and 1st rounder traded for Sam Cassell (According to 570AM)*

http://www.xtrasportsradio.com/streaming.html
But they are only mentining that it is a 2 way but other stations I have been told over AIM are mentioning a 3 way.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Jaric and 1st rounder traded for Sam Cassell (According to 570AM)*

i heard Cavs are the third team something like this?

Minny Gets: 1st from Cavs/Pavlovic

LA Gets: Cassell/2nd from Minny

CLE gets: Jaric


----------



## NYKnicks GM

*Re: Jaric and 1st rounder traded for Sam Cassell (According to 570AM)*



qrich1fan said:


> i heard Cavs are the third team something like this?
> 
> Minny Gets: 1st from Cavs/Pavlovic
> 
> LA Gets: Cassell/2nd from Minny
> 
> CLE gets: Jaric



Whered u hear Cavs? Gooden possibly?


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Confused?? The Clips dont have a 1st next yr*



NYKnicks GM said:


> how r they trading one, it must be a 3 way



You are right the Clippers don't have a 1st next year. I am going to merge this with the other thread.


----------



## NYKnicks GM

*Re: Jaric and 1st rounder traded for Sam Cassell (According to 570AM)*

Is it a coincidence that the pierce rumors started up again today?


----------



## TucsonClip

*Re: Confused?? The Clips dont have a 1st next yr*

Unless its a 08 1st. Still a 3 way sounds more legit.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Jaric and 1st rounder traded for Sam Cassell (According to 570AM)*

Could be a possibility, at this point I hope it is a 3 way because I like Cassell but to include a 1st rounder is confusing.


----------



## TucsonClip

*Re: Jaric and 1st rounder traded for Sam Cassell (According to 570AM)*



NYKnicks GM said:


> Is it a coincidence that the pierce rumors started up again today?


I hope so.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Jaric and 1st rounder traded for Sam Cassell (According to 570AM)*



NYKnicks GM said:


> Whered u hear Cavs? Gooden possibly?



heard cavs on AM1540


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Jaric and 1st rounder traded for Sam Cassell (According to 570AM)*

If I were to guess Pierce might be in this deal as well...


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Jaric and 1st rounder traded for Sam Cassell (According to 570AM)*

from trapp76_2002 on a different board

"I agree with Dyce, seems like it may be the Clips who are getting the 1st rounder. (The 1st round pick was originally reported as going to the wrong team initially in the NYK-PHX trade for Q Richardson as well."


----------



## NYKnicks GM

*Re: Jaric and 1st rounder traded for Sam Cassell (According to 570AM)*



Weasel said:


> If I were to guess Pierce might be in this deal as well...


Thank you, this is my guess to,

Clips get: Pierce and possibly banks (we need a backup pg)

Celts get: Mags, Cassel, Wilcox

Wolves get: 1st from Celts, Jaric

Maybe Wilcox isnt inovled, what do you guys think, i LOVE this


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Jaric and 1st rounder traded for Sam Cassell (According to 570AM)*

Done

Marko Jaric And Lionel Chalmers

For

Sam I Am And Minny 1st Round Pick


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Jaric and 1st rounder traded for Sam Cassell (According to 570AM)*



qrich1fan said:


> Done
> 
> Marko Jaric And Lionel Chalmers
> 
> For
> 
> Sam I Am And Minny 1st Round Pick



Confirmed!!! (by xtra sports)
Clippers get pick!


----------



## TucsonClip

*Re: Jaric and 1st rounder traded for Sam Cassell (According to 570AM)*

Oh boy deal expanded...

Jaric and Chalmers to Minn for Cassell and a 1st !!

Great deal for the Clippers....


----------



## NYKnicks GM

*Re: Jaric and 1st rounder traded for Sam Cassell (According to 570AM)*



qrich1fan said:


> Done
> 
> Marko Jaric And Lionel Chalmers
> 
> For
> 
> Sam I Am And Minny 1st Round Pick



Whered u hear this?
EDIT: just heard on 570


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Jaric and 1st rounder traded for Sam Cassell (According to 570AM)*



NYKnicks GM said:


> Whered u hear this?


Xtra Sports 690am


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Jaric and 1st rounder traded for Sam Cassell (According to 570AM)*

A much better deal!


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Jaric and 1st rounder traded for Sam Cassell (According to 570AM)*

Since there a lot of Clippers fans watching here vote in the slogan thread.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Jaric and 1st rounder traded for Sam Cassell (According to 570AM)*

http://store.nba.com/gp/preview/jer...9NZ7U&child=&view=back&name=CASSELL&number=10


----------



## NOBLE

*Re: Jaric and 1st rounder traded for Sam Cassell (According to 570AM)*

Omfg!!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Jaric and 1st rounder traded for Sam Cassell (According to 570AM)*

Thoughts on the new deal? A lot better since now we are getting a 1st rounder back.


----------



## TucsonClip

*Re: Jaric and 1st rounder traded for Sam Cassell (According to 570AM)*

Great deal for the Clippers.

Great starting 5, Cassell will give us more scoring and more depth at PG. Cassell can also fill in for Mobley and we can run a Livingston / Cassell backcourt at times.

I love this deal for the Clippers, Cassell can still play at a high level, especially with his supporting cast in LA.


----------



## CrackerJack

*Re: Jaric and Chalmers for Sam Cassell and 1st rounder (According to 570AM)*

on the minny board it says Lionel Chalmers & Marko Jaric for Sam Cassell and a 1st rounder


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Jaric and 1st rounder traded for Sam Cassell (According to 570AM)*

It is true that Cassell is old but he comes off of the books at the end of the season. He didn't play much last season but Jaric didn't either. Losing Chalmers is no lose.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Jaric and Chalmers for Sam Cassell and 1st rounder (According to 570AM)*



CrackerJack said:


> on the minny board it says Lionel Chalmers & Marko Jaric for Sam Cassell and a 1st rounder



Yeah, that is the deal.


----------



## NOBLE

*Re: Jaric and 1st rounder traded for Sam Cassell (According to 570AM)*



TucsonClip said:


> Great deal for the Clippers.
> 
> Great starting 5, Cassell will give us more scoring and more depth at PG. Cassell can also fill in for Mobley and we can run a Livingston / Cassell backcourt at times.
> 
> I love this deal for the Clippers, Cassell can still play at a high level, especially with his supporting cast in LA.


 Took the words right from my mouth.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Jaric and Chalmers for Sam Cassell and 1st rounder (According to 570AM)*











Caption: I may not be pretty but I have playoff experience.


----------



## Laker Freak

*Re: Jaric and Chalmers for Sam Cassell and 1st rounder (According to 570AM)*

Was this reported by Hacksaw or Vic the Brick? because if it is Hacksaw I doubt it's true.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Jaric and Chalmers for Sam Cassell and 1st rounder (According to 570AM)*



Laker Freak said:


> Was this reported by Hacksaw or Vic the Brick? because if it is Hacksaw I doubt it's true.



Both and it is on other radio stations.


----------



## Laker Freak

*Re: Jaric and Chalmers for Sam Cassell and 1st rounder (According to 570AM)*

Never mind I just heard Vic the brick report it and he is usually reliable.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Jaric and Chalmers for Sam Cassell and 1st rounder (According to 570AM)*

I like Jaric, it will be sad to see him go. Jaric is multi talented in PG/G positions and could do better. The only knock on him was that he was always injured. The deal seems pretty good, I will have to think about this more.


----------



## TucsonClip

*Re: Jaric and Chalmers for Sam Cassell and 1st rounder (According to 570AM)*



Weasel said:


> I like Jaric, it will be sad to see him go. Jaric is multi talented in PG/G positions and could do better. The only knock on him was that he was always injured. The deal seems pretty good, I will have to think about this more.


I Like Jaric too, but fact is he didn't want to be here. We are getting Cassell, 6 mil in cap room, and a 1st for a guy who didnt want to be here. The positives outweigh the negatives by a large margin.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

*Re: Jaric and Chalmers for Sam Cassell and 1st rounder (According to 570AM)*

So I guess this means my man Shaun Livingston will be on da bench.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Jaric and Chalmers for Sam Cassell and 1st rounder (According to 570AM)*



Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> So I guess this means my man Shaun Livingston will be on da bench.



Maybe, but expect both to split time at PG and both can play G.


----------



## NYKnicks GM

*Re: Jaric and Chalmers for Sam Cassell and 1st rounder (According to 570AM)*



Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> So I guess this means my man Shaun Livingston will be on da bench.



Not necessrly, from what i have heard, it is still undecided


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Jaric and Chalmers for Sam Cassell and 1st rounder (According to 570AM)*

i predict Livingston will come off the bench the first 20 ish games


----------



## TucsonClip

*Re: Jaric and Chalmers for Sam Cassell and 1st rounder (According to 570AM)*

Shaun will get plenty of PT, because he is our top reserve guard off the bench.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Jaric and Chalmers for Sam Cassell and 1st rounder (According to 570AM)*

Stats time!

Cassell (last season):
13.5 points, 46% FG, 5.1 APG, 1.15 SPG

In his previous years he did better but he was injured for the most of the year.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Jaric and Chalmers for Sam Cassell and 1st rounder (According to 570AM)*

Line Up Preview:
PG - Cass/Livingston/Ewing
SG - Mobley/Ross/Ewing
SF - Maggette/Ross/Singleton
PF - Brand/Wilcox/Singleton
C - Kaman/Rebraca/Wilcox

just need a back up 2/3 . .Ross can't do all that


----------



## NYKnicks GM

*Re: Jaric and Chalmers for Sam Cassell and 1st rounder (According to 570AM)*

Cassel will come off bench


----------



## TucsonClip

*Re: Jaric and Chalmers for Sam Cassell and 1st rounder (According to 570AM)*



Weasel said:


> Stats time!
> 
> Cassell (last season):
> 13.5 points, 46% FG, 5.1 APG, 1.15 SPG
> 
> In his previous years he did better but he was injured for the most of the year.


Cassell is a beast when he is playing his game. Those are numbers I would take this season in limited action. If Cassell stays healthy I think its safe to say he can average 15 and 7. If we get that kind of production out of Cassell we make the playoffs.

With Mobley, Maggette, and Brand to pass to, Cassell should thrive and get plenty of open looks. We will be a hard team to guard this season, because you cant double on the perimiter.


----------



## RhettO

*Re: Jaric and Chalmers for Sam Cassell and 1st rounder (According to 570AM)*

I'm getting excited now.

Sam is a seasoned veteran with tons of playoff experience who can teach Shaun much about the position until he is ready to carry the torch himself. I'm predicting the Clippers are still going to be the best team in L.A. next season.


----------



## NYKnicks GM

*Its.......OFFICIAL*

clippers.com


----------



## Zinger30

*Re: Its.......OFFICIAL*



NYKnicks GM said:


> clippers.com


That aint too bad he can show Shaun some pointers since he was a 2 time nba champion.


----------



## NOBLE

*Re: Its.......OFFICIAL*

The ugliest man in the league will make us look GOOD.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Its.......OFFICIAL*

Merging this with the current thread and chaning the title to official.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Its.......OFFICIAL*

The pick the Clippers get is lottery protected for 2006 draft.

http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/cassell_050812.html



> The Clippers today re-signed guard Marko Jaric and traded him and guard Lionel Chalmers to the Minnesota Timberwolves in exchange for point guard Sam Cassell and a *lottery protected first round selection in the 2006 NBA Draft*, it was announced by Vice President of Basketball Operations Elgin Baylor.


----------



## Zinger30

What a deal for the clippers!!


----------



## yamaneko

INCREDIBLE move by the Clippers. We now have what may be as good if not better than having a superstar on our team, in TWO clutch preformers: Mobley and Cassel. And we gave up two non starters who werent even signed at the time, so its almost as if this is a free agent signing. Not to mention we get a draft pick next year when we didnt have one. 

I take back everything I have said about Baylor. If he was the mastermind of this deal, he has gotten back on track. Wow. What an offseason


----------



## Timmons

> "We're excited to bring in a veteran player like Sam who brings nine years of playoff experience and two championships," Baylor said of Cassell, a member of the Houston Rockets' title-winning teams in 1994 and '95.
> 
> "The addition of Sam strengthens our backcourt. He's a big time scorer who is one of the best in the league when it comes to taking and making the big shot in the closing moments of a ball game," Baylor added.
> 
> The 24th overall selection in the 1993 NBA Draft by the Houston Rockets out of Florida State, Cassell has career averages of 16.2 points and 6.2 assists in a 13 seasons in the NBA. He averaged 13.1 points and 4.8 assists in 103 career playoff games.


I have always been a Sam Cassell fan, he slipped a bit in my book when he took out my Nuggets in the playoffs two seasons ago, but w/ the Rockets Sam was the first "BIG SHOT SAM" before Horry knew what was going on. Sam is always cool under pressure and seems to come up w/ big shots all the time. He's a little beat up physically anymore, but will still contribute big time for the CLIPS. He will be very valuable to Liv.

I like this Clip team, definitely should contend for the 5th to 8th seed out West with the additions of Mobley (another guy I liked and wanted Denver to get) and Sam. :biggrin: 

Oh yeah, I hate the idea of a Pierce for Maggs swap, just me. I think Maggs can really play.


----------



## yamaneko

ill try to upload all the articles to clippersdaily.com as they become available. If you guys find any i havent posted there, please let me know.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

*Re: Jaric and Chalmers for Sam Cassell and 1st rounder (According to 570AM)*

Great deal for the Clippers.

Jaric was probably gone regardless, and this is getting good value in return. Sam Cassell is an expiring contract, and will make the Clippers strong playoff contenders for this up coming year. You can slide Sam over to the 2 while starting Livingston at the 1. That is the versatility in your lineup a tall PG like Livingston gives you. Not to mention you get a 1st round pick. Oh yeah, you give up Chalmers, but he's trash, so who cares.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

Sam and Mobley are good friends, Mobley even said that on Rome is Burning last week. They own a clothing line together with Steve Francis, Sam will be excited to play with Mobley, which will build chemisty for the whole team.


----------



## Weasel

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> Sam and Mobley are good friends, Mobley even said that on Rome is Burning last week. They own a clothing line together with Steve Francis, Sam will be excited to play with Mobley, which will build chemisty for the whole team.



Thanks for that info PAIDNFULL23. Good to hear that Cassell will like being on the Clippers because he is pals with Mobley.


----------



## James_Posey

I actualy tink the clips got ripped sorry. The nets r happy though.


----------



## Weasel

James_Posey said:


> I actualy tink the nets got ripped sorry. The nets r happy though.



Nets?


----------



## James_Posey

Doesnt the nets have ur guy next season first rounder??


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

James_Posey said:


> I actualy tink the nets got ripped sorry. The nets r happy though.


What in the hell are u talking about?


----------



## Weasel

James_Posey said:


> Doesnt the nets have ur guy next season first rounder??




Yeah but in your post you said you thought the nets got ripped off. This trade has nothing to do with the Nets.


----------



## James_Posey

Opps i meant to say clips


----------



## qross1fan

i get his point . . he means with the Nets having OUR pick . . they get screwed because chances are it will not be lottery


----------



## Weasel

Looks like most people agree that the Clippers made a good trade.


----------



## Ezmo

i think its a good trade for the clips, definitely. ive been a fan of samIam as long as there's not a close up of him...dude can play. The pacific division should be interesting next year...


----------



## Weasel

I am hearing that Jaric's deal is 6 years 40 mil! The Clippers might have not matched that deal, good thing they don't have to worry about it now.


----------



## Unique

IMO good trade 4 both teams....clips needed sum veteran player ....as long as cassel is healthy clippers will have even a better back court


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I think you guys should be excited. Cassell is only one year removed from having a great season. Cassell is the type of offensive player that won't be effected too much by having little athleticsm. He takes those mid range jumpers right in guys faces and he not only manages to get the shot off, he manages to knock them down too. 


The thing I like about this for the Clips though is that they aren't going to rely on Cassell to play 82 games and 35 minutes a night. Cassell will be fantastic in a somewhat limited role IMO.


----------



## mustang6944

It helps us out more than just the vet experience and the clutch shooting. Cassal can shoot from outside further stretching the D. Our offensive front court will be hard to guard and with some good up and coming defenders on the bench, we can overcompensate for whatever lack of offense Cassal Brings.


----------



## TheClipSHow11

This has to be the turning pont of this franchise..... :cheers: 

I am excited as heck for the season now! :banana:


----------



## Unique

mustang6944 said:


> It helps us out more than just the vet experience and the clutch shooting. Cassal can shoot from outside further stretching the D. Our offensive front court will be hard to guard and with some good up and coming defenders on the bench, we can overcompensate for whatever lack of offense Cassal Brings.


if he can stay healthy then hopefully he can work on condotioning ......looks like u guys have a pretty good starting 5


----------



## Weasel

http://startribune.com/stories/503/5558051.html 



> Jaric was signed to a six-year contract for $40 million by the Clippers before being dealt.


----------



## Starbury03

I think it's funny how people thought getting Jason Williams would hurt Shaun but now love this trade. I think it's a great trade if Cassell comes in with the right attitude if not this could be a big problem. If he comes inn with the right attiutde, playoffs for sure maybe second round. This guy was an all-star two years ago.


----------



## yamaneko

Depth chart, depending on how the rest of the off season plays out:

Center: Kaman, Rebraca, Wilcox, Moore
PF: Brand, Rebraca, Moore, Wilcox, Singleton
SF: Maggette, Korolev, Singleton, Moore, Mobley
SG: Mobley, Ross, Cassell, Ewing, Korolev
PG: Cassell, Livingston, Ewing, Mobley

We have a roster loaded with players who can play multiple positions. Dunleavvy has an unlimited number of different combinations he can put on the court.


----------



## Weasel

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-clippers13aug13,1,5024790.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe 



> When two of those teams, the Utah Jazz and Denver Nuggets, said they were ready to make offers that the Clippers weren't interested in matching, the Clippers put together an 11th-hour trade, Duffy said. Last week the Clippers had said they weren't interested in a sign-and-trade deal and that they would re-sign Jaric.
> 
> Neither General Manager Elgin Baylor nor Coach Mike Dunleavy was available for comment Friday, but Baylor said in a statement released by the club: "We're excited to bring in a veteran player like Sam who brings nine years of playoff experience and two championships. The addition of Sam strengthens our backcourt."





> He was delighted to be headed to the Timberwolves.
> 
> "First of all," he said, "I'm going to a team that really likes me and respects me and, secondly, a team that I respect. I think that we have a really big chance to make really big damage in the playoff picture next year."


----------



## arenas809

All I gotta say is this...

*July 20, 2005*



arenas809 said:


> Didn't he drop 30-35 on us last year?
> 
> Cassell still averaged 14 and 5 in 25 mpg last year and I'm not convinced he was giving it his all considering he was *****ing about his contract and the fact that he averaged close to 20 ppg the year before.
> 
> If they want to give us Cassell for Jaric, I'm all for that, especially since Sam is an expiring contract.
> 
> Shaun might continue to come off the bench for a while, but that's fine, should alleviate some pressure from him and he's still gona be in there 20-25 mpg.
> 
> Cassell/Mobley/Maggette/Brand/Kaman
> Livingston/Ross/Wells/Wilcox/Rebraca or Moore
> 
> I like our chances of getting in the playoffs A LOT with that rotation, Ross doesn't need to see the floor much, and Wilcox can shift between the 4 and 5.


----------



## sheefo13

Great deal for both teams! Jaric leaves and the Clipps get something in return. The Wolves get a pg that will do something good for them for a change and do not use their MLE to get him. They can still get Griff and a Damien Wilkens now! 

Cassell has nothing left in the tank though. He is going to be injured a lot. This is for cap space and someone with a lot of experience to teach Livingston the ropes. It makes Livingston a much better player now.

Wolves get someone who can defend and won't turn it over that much. A non scoring pg. And they get younger. 

I do not see any trade that has happened this off season like this. 2 teams with guys that really bring them down and then can switch jerseys to fill the needs of the other team.


----------



## FanOfAll8472

At first, I was upset because I thought this would cut into Livingston's time, but I doubt it. I certainly hope not. Cassell would be better off the bench for scoring, but I question if he will accept that. Jaric was likely gone, so this makes the team better, plus Cassell's an expiring contract and the Clips receive a 1st.


----------



## DaFranchise

The Reason Sam Is A Better Pickup Than Jwill Is Cuz Sam Is A Clutch Player In The 4th Quarter. He Is A More Consistent Outside Shooter With Tons Of Playoff Experience. What A Great Pickup For The Clips. Elgin Pulled Off An Amazing Off Season. I Still Think Livi Is Gonna Start. Is Sam Ok With That? 

Let The Season Begin!


----------



## leidout

Starbury03 said:



> I think it's funny how people thought getting Jason Williams would hurt Shaun but now love this trade. I think it's a great trade if Cassell comes in with the right attitude if not this could be a big problem. If he comes inn with the right attiutde, playoffs for sure maybe second round. This guy was an all-star two years ago.


I don't think jason williams is the kind of point guard who could help mentor Shaun.

Clippers are now loaded at every position, i don't even think injuries can keep them down anymore.


----------



## essaywhuman

Awesome trade.


----------



## Sánchez AF

I heard the rumour about Cassell asking to be traded to LA to start the NEW E.T. movie











:biggrin: HEHEHE. 

other than that Clippers in 06 :rbanana:


----------



## TucsonClip

This was the trade we needed to help us if we made the playoffs. I think we will get a good 65-70 games out of Cassell, which is fine with me. He gives us a veteran poing guard who will help us downt he stretch AND in the playoffs.


----------



## Weasel

The OC register is also reporting that the Clippers get some cash in the deal.
http://www.ocregister.com/ocr/2005/08/13/sections/sports/sports/article_634163.php 



> They then dealt Jaric and second-year guard Lionel Chalmers to the Minnesota Timberwolves for guard Sam Cassell, a lottery-protected first-round draft pick in 2006, *and an undisclosed amount of cash*


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Jaric and 1st rounder traded for Sam Cassell (According to 570AM)*



TucsonClip said:


> Yeah giving up the 1st sucks, but Cassell IS going to put us in the playoffs. Not to mention he has a 6 mil expiring deal. I think we have enough young talent on our roster, we needed some veteran leadership.
> 
> Come trade deadline things could get very interesting.
> 
> 1. If we arent in the playoff hunt, Sam Cassell has a $ 6 mil expiring contract. A team looking for a vet PG to make a push in the playoffs could come calling, and we can get a good deal for him.
> 
> 2. What do we do with Wilcox? We could trade him for a pick, player, who knows. We could also package him with Cassell.
> 
> Of course I STRONGLY believe we will make the playoff now and we have a sick lineup.
> 
> Cassell, Mobley, Maggette, Brand, Kaman...



I like Sam Cassell, but I think people need to remember he doesn't play defense. At all really.. In fact he is one of the worst defenders I've ever seen at that position... I think only rarely have I ever seen him play great defense... Jaric was night and day a better defender... And with Livingston, who is also not much of a defensive machine yet.. Were not going to have much to any defensive presence at the G spot next year. 

Although I like Sam Cassells clutch shooting, and even his personality... He isn't what this team needed. At all. But at the same time, beggers can't be picky.. Jaric wanted out... We took what we could get.. And he is a great shooter... Just wish we could have landed someone a little more defensive orientated.


----------



## TucsonClip

*Re: Jaric and 1st rounder traded for Sam Cassell (According to 570AM)*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> I like Sam Cassell, but I think people need to remember he doesn't play defense. At all really.. In fact he is one of the worst defenders I've ever seen. And Livingston, who is also from a defensive machine.. Were not going to have much to any defensive presence at the G spot next year. Although I like Sam Cassells clutch shooting, and even his personality... He isn't what this team needed. At all.


True, he doesnt defend very well, but to say he isn't what this team needed is far cry. We could use another perimiter defender, but we also need depth in the backcourt. Cassell is going to give us a veteran leader at PG. A leader who can score, initiate an offense, and gives us a steady presence during crunch time. Everyone has complained about Maggette not being able to handle the pressure in crunch time (including myself). Now we have a guy who we can count on during crunch time with the ball in his hands. There is no substitution for experience and we got a guy who has plenty of it, including 2 rings.

Going into the year with Livingston and Ewing/Chalmers at PG, could have turned into a disaster.


----------



## Unique

*Re: Jaric and 1st rounder traded for Sam Cassell (According to 570AM)*



TucsonClip said:


> True, he doesnt defend very well, but to say he isn't what this team needed is far cry. We could use another perimiter defender, but we also need depth in the backcourt. Cassell is going to give us a veteran leader at PG. A leader who can score, initiate an offense, and gives us a steady presence during crunch time. Everyone has complained about Maggette not being able to handle the pressure in crunch time (including myself). Now we have a guy who we can count on during crunch time with the ball in his hands. There is no substitution for experience and we got a guy who has plenty of it, including 2 rings.
> 
> Going into the year with Livingston and Ewing/Chalmers at PG, could have turned into a disaster.



yea sam bring leadership to the team something the clippers need and your right there is not substitution for experience ,but his D sux but luckily he'll be sharing the spot


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Jaric and 1st rounder traded for Sam Cassell (According to 570AM)*

Since Dunleavy is Mr. Defense I wonder how he is going to handle Cassell and Mobley since both aren't the greatest of defenders.


----------



## qross1fan

We stole ET and are not giving him back


----------



## Edaw-hsoB

qrich1fan said:


> We stole ET and are not giving him back


LOL! yeah, it was a steal.


----------



## Unique

the pick is lottery protected though right?


----------



## Weasel

Lakermike05 said:


> the pick is lottery protected though right?


Yes


----------



## Free Arsenal

qrich1fan said:


> We stole ET and are not giving him back


Best picture ever! :biggrin:


----------



## mustang6944

*Re: Jaric and 1st rounder traded for Sam Cassell (According to 570AM)*



Weasel said:


> Since Dunleavy is Mr. Defense I wonder how he is going to handle Cassell and Mobley since both aren't the greatest of defenders.


Mobley may not be great, but he did one hell of a job on Kobe in the playoffs. Besides, QRoss is our peremeter defender. With the offensive help, Maggette may reascert himself on the defensive end. Singleton patterns his game after Rodman (a defensive player of the year). Livingston displayed some of the same ability as Jaric to get into the lane. Ewing is a defensive specialist at the point.

Basically, if Dunleavy gets these guys to work on the other end of the floor, we will be able to shut teams down.


----------



## Unique

*Re: Jaric and 1st rounder traded for Sam Cassell (According to 570AM)*



mustang6944 said:


> Mobley may not be great, but he did one hell of a job on Kobe in the playoffs. Besides, QRoss is our peremeter defender. With the offensive help, Maggette may reascert himself on the defensive end. Singleton patterns his game after Rodman (a defensive player of the year). Livingston displayed some of the same ability as Jaric to get into the lane. Ewing is a defensive specialist at the point.
> 
> Basically, if Dunleavy gets these guys to work on the other end of the floor, we will be able to shut teams down.


Mobley didnt do that good of a job on Kobe..he played better D in Sacremento then Orlando...Defensivley Clippers Back court is soft 4 the exception of Livingston which IMO is one of the best up and coming guards.


----------



## clipperfan42

Alright laker guy, mobley played a great series against Kome. We all saw it.

Cutty and Sammy-C may not be the best of defenders but what they do bring to the table is a winning attitude and experience. Oh yeah, and they can shoot lights out also! That's mainly why we got mobley, he can knock down a three and can spread the floor for EB and Kaman because teams will now have to respect our outside threat. This was a great trade for all involved. Well, except maybe KG (who i'm hearing is not happy at all with this trade, oops!) 

I expect us to seriously compete for a playoff spot this year.


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Jaric and 1st rounder traded for Sam Cassell (According to 570AM)*



Lakermike05 said:


> Mobley didnt do that good of a job on Kobe..he played better D in Sacremento then Orlando...Defensivley Clippers Back court is soft 4 the exception of Livingston which IMO is one of the best up and coming guards.


Hey go away.

I love how all of a sudden the past year all these Laker fans want to make their way over here and post, fall back please, no one cares about your opinions.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

qrich1fan said:


> We stole ET and are not giving him back


This is absolutely GREAT, and should be sent to clippers.com, or to Sam's website.

This is great ... especially with Shaun being the leader and carrying Sam in his basket ... brilliant.


----------



## Unique

*Re: Jaric and 1st rounder traded for Sam Cassell (According to 570AM)*



arenas809 said:


> Hey go away.
> 
> I love how all of a sudden the past year all these Laker fans want to make their way over here and post, fall back please, no one cares about your opinions.


Im not even bashing your team so dont tell me what to do...im not bad mouthing you or your team so dont tell me not to post


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Jaric and 1st rounder traded for Sam Cassell (According to 570AM)*



Lakermike05 said:


> Im not even bashing your team so dont tell me what to do...im not bad mouthing you or your team so dont tell me not to post



Well you were speaking the truth... Thats a problem for some people.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

*Re: Jaric and 1st rounder traded for Sam Cassell (According to 570AM)*



arenas809 said:


> Hey go away.
> 
> I love how all of a sudden the past year all these Laker fans want to make their way over here and post, fall back please, no one cares about your opinions.


Just continue to IGNORE THEM like the rest of us do. 
Funny thing is, they don't seem to even notice OR care that they are ignored. Only goes to prove ... things are seriously dull in Lakerland.

They're at their best when badmouthing others, only things is ... lately, they're not in a position to badmouth anyone, being at the bottom with them. 

And now, for some reason, they're feeling the urge to dialogue with us. Wonder why?


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Jaric and 1st rounder traded for Sam Cassell (According to 570AM)*

Please keep this on topic.

I think Cassell should do just fine as a Clipper. In yesterday's OC Register article Mobley was excited about the trade and said something to the likes that the trade "shows that the Clippers care".


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Jaric and 1st rounder traded for Sam Cassell (According to 570AM)*



Dynasty Raider said:


> Just continue to IGNORE THEM like the rest of us do.
> Funny thing is, they don't seem to even notice OR care that they are ignored. Only goes to prove ... things are seriously dull in Lakerland.
> 
> They're at their best when badmouthing others, only things is ... lately, they're not in a position to badmouth anyone, being at the bottom with them.
> 
> And now, for some reason, they're feeling the urge to dialogue with us. Wonder why?


Trust what Dynasty says.. He is a trolling expert.. Just ask the guys in the laker forum.


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Jaric and 1st rounder traded for Sam Cassell (According to 570AM)*



Weasel said:


> Please keep this on topic.
> 
> I think Cassell should do just fine as a Clipper. In yesterday's OC Register article Mobley was excited about the trade and said something to the likes that the trade "shows that the Clippers care".


He will be fine for the year. I doubt he is going to stay past the year since he is 36 years old... But you never know. 

Hopefully Mike will get him practicing a little more D next season and I think he will be a great starter.. He will also allow livingston to mature and not be so pressured into starting. I dont mind the trade, I just see both sides of it.


----------



## SickDSM

I'm a wolves fans thats slightly likes this trade for us. I know i should like it a lot more but i'm thinking about this year only. The pick your getting is garbage. I'd be very surprised if the clippers actually keep that pick. Next year is going to be one of the weakest drafts ever. The new age limit will be in effect and a lot of guys came out earlier for this years draft. Not to mention, KG has made it to the playoffs for years with much worse talant than what he has now. You can count on a 17-25 overall pick that will suck and waste a roster spot for a few years when Kev's knee is healthy. I loved sam, even last year with people *****ing about him i defended his game. But his game doesn't care for defense at all. Two years ago the wolves got by with it bc of KG and Earvin's inside defense. Earv might have sucked but he played strong post D. But the biggest reason was Trenton hassell had one of the best perimeter defensive seasons then. He covered up a lot. If Sam can be convinced to come off the bench, than its great. But thats what he is, an older, more accurate ben gordon.

The clippers will continue to have the most exciting team in LA but when push comes to shove, does cap room really mean much for the Clippers?


----------



## arenas809

You paid a guy 40 million when history says next year he will play 42 games, and you got a garbage player in Chalmers, who McHale actually had the nerve to say "has some upside".

Don't come here on talking about how you won the trade.

Jaric hasn't acheived 1/16 of what Cassell has, and as far as I'm concerned the 1st round pick is not garbage, I'm expecting the T-Wolves to be in the lotto again next year.

So thanks for a guy who 2 years ago was an all-star and fills a huge need for us and a late lotto pick.

Goodbye.


----------



## DaFranchise

We Dont Get The Pick If Its Lottery Next Year.


----------



## leidout

I'm not quite sure what "lottery protected" means? 

Does it mean that if the Timberwolves don't make the playoffs, we don't get a pick? (meaning a 17-30 pick)

Or does it mean if the Timberwolves end up getting like a top 3 pick, we don't get a pick? (meaning a 4-16 pick)

Or am i totally off? And if the "protection" does kick in, then what happens? Do we just get jipped out of a pick, get a 2nd rounder from them, or does it roll over 'til 2007?

Either way, the Clippers will have a lot of influence over how much that pick is worth, I expect the Timberwolves to win about 45 games next year. If the Clippers manage to sweep the Timberwolves next year (which they should definitely be focused on, if we want to control our own fate), that should be enough to knock them out of the playoffs in a very competitive West.


----------



## DaFranchise

If The T-wolves Are In The Lottery In 2006 Then We Dont Get The Pick That Year But Will Get The Pick In 07. If Some How The T-wolves Make The Playoffs This Year Then We Will Get The Pick In 2006. Someone Please Tell Me If I Am Wrong?


----------



## Weasel

DaFranchise said:


> If The T-wolves Are In The Lottery In 2006 Then We Dont Get The Pick That Year But Will Get The Pick In 07. If Some How The T-wolves Make The Playoffs This Year Then We Will Get The Pick In 2006. Someone Please Tell Me If I Am Wrong?



It is something like that, it determined by the terms of the trade. If the Wolves make the playoffs the Clippers get their pick if the Wolves don't the Clippers will get their pick eventually. It depends on the agreement, which hasn't been made public.


----------



## leidout

DaFranchise said:


> If The T-wolves Are In The Lottery In 2006 Then We Dont Get The Pick That Year But Will Get The Pick In 07. If Some How The T-wolves Make The Playoffs This Year Then We Will Get The Pick In 2006. Someone Please Tell Me If I Am Wrong?


So let's say KG gets hurt or something and the Timberwolves finish in the lottery. 

Then that our protected-2006 pick becomes a 2007 pick, is that one protected as well?


----------



## Weasel

leidout said:


> So let's say KG gets hurt or something and the Timberwolves finish in the lottery.
> 
> Then that our protected-2006 pick becomes a 2007 pick, is that one protected as well?



It could be still protected or it could not. It all depends on how they decided to work the deal with the 1 round pick.


----------



## DaFranchise

Damn, So The Pick Can Always Be Protected. So Basically We Are Getting A Mid To Late 1st Rounder


----------



## Weasel

DaFranchise said:


> Damn, So The Pick Can Always Be Protected. So Basically We Are Getting A Mid To Late 1st Rounder



I don't think the pick can stay always protected. It will become unprotected at some point.


----------



## TucsonClip

DaFranchise said:


> Damn, So The Pick Can Always Be Protected. So Basically We Are Getting A Mid To Late 1st Rounder


No, depending on the protection and how Minn. does.

If the pick is lottery protected NEXT season and the Wolves land in the lottery, they keep the pick. However in 2007 the protection is lowered. Based on this scenario the Clippers would get the pick in 2007 unless Minn, lands top 10 or top 5 (however the pick is protected).

So lets just say the pick is lotto protected this season and in '07 the pick is top 5 protected. This season the Wolves miss the playoffs and land in the lottery, they keep the pick. Now in 2007 if the Wolves land in the lottery again, but not in the top 5 lottery picks, we get their 1st rounder. If they get a top 5 spot in the lottery in 2007, they keep the pick. If the keep the pick in '07, then we would probably get the pick outright in 2008.


----------



## Weasel

One thing I am still waiting on is for Cassell to comment on the trade. Hopefully there is some press conference or something soon,


----------



## DaFranchise

Thanks For The Info.


----------



## Weasel

Sometime between now and 7 (I think 4:30) there is someone from Minnesota talking about the trade on Xtra Sports.


----------



## yamaneko

I wish reggie miller wasnt so adament about retiring. He was just waived by indiana. Can you imagine how nice it would have been to sign him to a one year deal, to come home to cali


----------



## Weasel

So yeah at 4:30 some writer from Minnesota will be talking about the trade on XTRA sports if anyone is interested.


----------



## Weasel

Nothing interesting said by the reporter. He thought Cassell shouldn't be a starter but said Cassell has been working out this summer and getting ready for the season.


----------



## SickDSM

arenas809 said:


> You paid a guy 40 million when history says next year he will play 42 games, and you got a garbage player in Chalmers, who McHale actually had the nerve to say "has some upside".
> 
> Don't come here on talking about how you won the trade.
> 
> Jaric hasn't acheived 1/16 of what Cassell has, and as far as I'm concerned the 1st round pick is not garbage, I'm expecting the T-Wolves to be in the lotto again next year.
> 
> So thanks for a guy who 2 years ago was an all-star and fills a huge need for us and a late lotto pick.
> 
> Goodbye.



You sound a lot like Knick Fan proclaiming they stole marbury during that deal. You also act like the EXACT SAME FANS that refuse to believe age has anything to do with injury during Malones laker days. The reason why sam broke down wasn't his age, but the reason why he never recovered certainly was. The clippers are what they always are, a very talanted team of throw together players that serve as a minor league for the rest of the NBA. If they mixed in a few role players and kept them around it would be different.

Why does this remind me of the raiders with Moss thinking there going all the way? All offense no defense gets you nothing. Let me remind you that sam's contract is pretty small for what he did. Earvin Johson made 5 mill last year, Sprewell around 11 i believe. The AVERAGE salary is the MLE, which is around 5 mil. Whether you keep him or use him as cap room, his contract is only average, not a huge Terrell Brandon-like relief. Let me also remind you that Sam Cassell always does what he did last year. Whine and ***** about his contract and get it extended. I don't remember the last time he actually played out his contract and was a UFA.

Two years from now the Clippers will still be under the cap but no top tier FA will want to come to the team bc of their track record.

History says KG with his knee back (history also says he stays healthy) can lead a group of rag tag Division 2 teamates to the playoffs. On the off chance he gets Kerrigan-ed, a 14th overall pick next year would be like a second rounder this past year. Do you honestly think you could knab a guy like Warrick or Granger when everyone committed to the draft bc of the new rule changes?


----------



## SickDSM

Just wanted to point out history also says McHale doesn't do well with picks (so the pick is meaningless to us) and does great with low to mid level quality players. He picks up guys when everyone else quits on them and turns them to diamonds.


----------



## Starbury03

The Clippers are a pretty good defensive team if you knew anyhting about this team. What do you mean if they kept role player, you mean Rebracca, Ross.


----------



## leidout

SickDSM said:


> Just wanted to point out history also says McHale doesn't do well with picks (so the pick is meaningless to us) and does great with low to mid level quality players. He picks up guys when everyone else quits on them and turns them to diamonds.


"Yes, the Mighty Timberwolves are perfect in every way. And the Lowly Clippers are but peasants in a land of kings."

Isn't that basically what you're trying to say?


----------



## yamaneko

can you say sour grapes?


----------



## TucsonClip

> The clippers are what they always are, a very talanted team of throw together players that serve as a minor league for the rest of the NBA. If they mixed in a few role players and kept them around it would be different.


As other have said... Ross, Rebraca, Miki Moore (if resigned) are the role players. A 10 man rotation is pretty good and we do have the role players you think we dont.



> Let me remind you that sam's contract is pretty small for what he did. Earvin Johson made 5 mill last year, Sprewell around 11 i believe. The AVERAGE salary is the MLE, which is around 5 mil. Whether you keep him or use him as cap room, his contract is only average, not a huge Terrell Brandon-like relief.


Well if you knew the Clippers cap situation this season... (we are over the cap). You would know Cassell's contract is valueable. You act like 6 million dollars is nothing in the NBA... ANY expiring contarct IS valueable in the NBA.




> Let me also remind you that Sam Cassell always does what he did last year. Whine and ***** about his contract and get it extended. I don't remember the last time he actually played out his contract and was a UFA.


Think about what you just posted... Cassell has no choice but to play out his contract, this is his last year of the contract. If he wants to whine and sit out or half *** it, then he better plan on retiring if he is expecting big bucks next offseason. If Cassell is worried about a contract, then he will prove his worth this season by doing anything possible to increase his value for the offseason.



> Two years from now the Clippers will still be under the cap but no top tier FA will want to come to the team bc of their track record.


Didn't you just say we need to find some role players and keep them around? Well Mobley (who is the perfect role player for us, see his shooting), Rebraca, and Ross seem to fit that bill.



> a 14th overall pick next year would be like a second rounder this past year. Do you honestly think you could knab a guy like Warrick or Granger when everyone committed to the draft bc of the new rule changes?


Well you don't know the Clippers roster very well. If the Wolves somehow make the playoffs, we have a great shot at getting a player we need. Guys like Hassan Adams, Rodney Carney, Brandon Roy, J.J. Redick, Matt Haryaz, Torin Francis. All those guys could and probably will be available after the lottery. 

Also this is to everyone... Don't sleep on next years class, because it has alot of ptential and very reliable players. I really like Rudy Gay, Adam Morrison, Ronnie Brewer, LaMarcus Aldridge, Jordan Farmar, Rajon Rondo, Guillermo Diaz, Mardy Collins, Hassan Adams. Those are just right off the bat, not to mention the guys that will make a name for themselves during the season. This class is going to have some good players, even though the class of 07 will be absolutly amazing.

To finish this rant, this is the classic Clipper stereotype post. Of course he knows nothing about the Clippers last season or this season, only the Clippers of the past.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Amen brotha, amen...

Also, I notice a lot of sites just write off the Clippers, like they're scared. It takes lunatics like us to cheer on a team with this track record, but it takes a MAN to admit the lunatics are correct.


----------



## SickDSM

Name me one player that's capable of playing bowen/artest/03-04 Hassell type Defense to cover up for Sam. Oh, BTW, he CAN'T be a 12th man, he has to play the same minutes that Sam does.


----------



## arenas809

LOL...

<strike>You're garbage.</strike>

Nice qualifier there for Hassell's "03-04" defense, what happened, did he take a year off last season after signing that ridiculous contract?

No one cares about what Mchale does with what picks, no one cares about the "diamonds" he's found, which I would challenge if it worth the time to even debate with the likes of you.

I'm sure your homerism and foolery is welcomed at http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=22, but not here, this is the Clippers board for Clips fans.

1.

*Please do not insult others*


----------



## SickDSM

He never adapted to the rule changes <strike>moron</strike>. He kept fouling.

Not that hard to figure out.


*Please do not insult others*


----------



## leidout

SickDSM said:


> Name me one player that's capable of playing bowen/artest/03-04 Hassell type Defense to cover up for Sam. Oh, BTW, he CAN'T be a 12th man, he has to play the same minutes that Sam does.


You're right, there are no other players like bowen/artest(comparing hassell of any year to these two is a joke) on the clippers. In fact i'd go as far as saying there aren't any players like that on the 28 other teams. So what's your point?

You act like the whole future of the team is based on this single trade. Cassell is only gonna play about 20-25 minutes a game. And by the end of the year, he won't even be a starter. Jaric was gonna leave and we weren't gonna get ****, so Sam I Am for one year, plus a first rounder that we didn't have is a net gain no matter how you look at it.


----------



## Weasel

I believe it was mentioned on the radio in Minnesota that the 1st round pick is protected in 06, top 3 protected in 07, and unprotected in 08.


----------



## Sánchez AF

qrich1fan said:


> We stole ET and are not giving him back



DAMN :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## DaFranchise

i love that pic


----------



## Starbury03

How is Hassell defesnse so much better than Q Ross defense?


----------



## DaFranchise

Its Not!!


----------



## NOBLE

Weasel said:


> I believe it was mentioned on the radio in Minnesota that the 1st round pick is protected in 06, top 3 protected in 07, and unprotected in 08.


 Here's to Minny flopping this year for the 07-08 drafts.


----------



## Weasel

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_13844.shtml 



> Sure, he made his contract dispute with the team public last season. Sure, he’s had injury problems the last two years. Yes, his age is starting to become a factor. But let’s think about it logically: this is a guy who was an All-Star two years ago. This is a guy with championship rings. Even more importantly, this is a guy who has a reputation as being one of the premier clutch players in the game, a quality the Clippers were lacking last season. Plus, he’ll be in a contract year. If anything, he’ll be motivated to play hard for that contract. Cassell can also serve as a mentor to Shaun Livingston, which is important in the nascent stages of his career. The veteran leadership he brings to the table can’t be ignored.





> PG: Cassell/Livingston/Daniel Ewing (who they will undoubtedly sign soon)
> SG: Cuttino Mobley/Quinton Ross
> SF: Corey Maggette/James Singleton
> PF: Elton Brand/Chris Wilcox
> C: Chris Kaman/Zeljko Rebraca
> 
> Doesn’t look like a bad lineup, does it? They have inside and outside scoring, as well as several good defenders. All that’s left is to fill out the remaining three roster spots, one of which might go to Yaroslav Korolev (a decision that will be made by the end of the month).


----------



## SickDSM

If you watched the wolves that year you would have seen Hassel LOCKING down players like Peja, Pierce, Carmelo, Parker, Nowitski, etc... He wouldn't guard guys like Dirk and Parker all the time but when he did they weren't getting theres. In the playoffs he made Carmelo and Peja look rediculous.

Why is it so hard to believe a guy can have a phenomonal year and not back it up? You do believe we're talking about the NBA, right?

But if anyone wants to pretend he wasn't a lockdown perimeter defender, which there were onlly two others that year, then tell me why he generated so much interest and signed that enormous offer sheet with the Blazers. It wasn't bc of his scoring.

http://www.82games.com/rosenbaum3.htm has Hassell rated as the 9th best defensive SG in the formula and Ross the 10th. That however puts much of the weight on last years stats. Hassell had a much, much better year in '03-04. If you threw only Trentons numbers from that year into the mix with Ross, Bowen, or artest, Trenton's would be right up there with Ross not in the mix.



As for the role players comment. Brand, Maggette, Cassell, and Mobley are all looking to score 20 plus a night. I think you'll have a probelm with team chemistry, even if it is for only one year, by not starting Sam.


----------



## Starbury03

you still are talking out of your ***. Brand doesnt go out there looking to score 20 a night. How many years has Cassell averaged 20 a night. Mobley knew what he was getting himself into when he signed. Please dont give links to stupid formulas put together by some math nerds.


----------



## yamaneko

Bottom line is cassel is exactly what the clippers needed. 

1. Clutch player. 
2. Mid Range shooter.
3. More experience than all the clippers combined as far as playoffs, championships, etc.
4. Expiring contract, will play his heart out.
5. More of a true PG, meaning that if the clippers bring over korolev, he will have more PT. With jaric, he would have gotten starters minutes playing backup at 3 positiosn.
6. A PG that livingston can learn a few things from, and someone that livvy can respect. 

Jaric is a good player, versitile, but too injury prone to warrant that kind of money. 

If the Twolves overacheive, the Clippers get a first round pick next year, when they didnt have one before...that, or they actually have something they can trade together with wilcox in the future. If the twolves go into the lottery, then they have a possible lottery pick in 2007. And all the clippers had to give up was two players, non starters, who at the time, were not even signed to contracts. 

If minnesota things they got a good deal, more power to them. But you cannot say from any viewpoint that the clippers got the short end of this deal, or that it wasnt a great move. 

Clippers are a strong deffensive team. Is brunson better than cassel in defense? Clippers didnt die defensively with brunson last year. He got burned a fwe times, but the beauty about the clippers is that when one player is doing bad deffensively, dunleavvy has livingston and ross to turn to to turn up the pressure, and switch up on D.


----------



## Kapt Clipper

WELL SAID YAMANEKO!! you da man...totally in agreement with your analysis.


----------



## arenas809

yamaneko said:


> Bottom line is cassel is exactly what the clippers needed.
> 
> 1. Clutch player.
> 2. Mid Range shooter.
> 3. More experience than all the clippers combined as far as playoffs, championships, etc.
> 4. Expiring contract, will play his heart out.
> 5. More of a true PG, meaning that if the clippers bring over korolev, he will have more PT. With jaric, he would have gotten starters minutes playing backup at 3 positiosn.
> 6. A PG that livingston can learn a few things from, and someone that livvy can respect.
> 
> Jaric is a good player, versitile, but too injury prone to warrant that kind of money.
> 
> If the Twolves overacheive, the Clippers get a first round pick next year, when they didnt have one before...that, or they actually have something they can trade together with wilcox in the future. If the twolves go into the lottery, then they have a possible lottery pick in 2007. And all the clippers had to give up was two players, non starters, who at the time, were not even signed to contracts.
> 
> If minnesota things they got a good deal, more power to them. But you cannot say from any viewpoint that the clippers got the short end of this deal, or that it wasnt a great move.
> 
> Clippers are a strong deffensive team. Is brunson better than cassel in defense? Clippers didnt die defensively with brunson last year. He got burned a fwe times, but the beauty about the clippers is that when one player is doing bad deffensively, dunleavvy has livingston and ross to turn to to turn up the pressure, and switch up on D.


This might be the best post I've seen from you to date.


----------



## Weasel

Still waiting for Cassell to say something about the trade... :eek8:


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

Weasel said:


> Still waiting for Cassell to say something about the trade... :eek8:


im expecting him to say e.t. phone home or we mean no harm


----------



## Showtime87

Well, been away for awhile so this is my first chance to toss my two cents into the pot concerning this Cassell for Jaric deal. I'll basically stick to what I said in the Jaric thread, which was basically that if the Clippers were going to have a problem on their hands with Jaric and his desire to move on, they would serve themselves best by making sure they didn't keep him around to disturb the chemistry of the team. Therefore, I think this was an extremely wise and also potentially a very productive move for the team. Cassell has won practically everywhere he's been in his career. His leadership qualities are well-known and his shooting ability is nearly unparalleled in terms of PG's in today's NBA. If he's back to full-strength, which is apparently the case, we could have found the missing link to lead this team into the playoffs *this year*. 

We've given up a talented player in Marko, but to be completely realistic the fact still remains that he has yet to prove himself worthy of a 40 million dollar deal. There's simply no way we could have kept him at that price, so getting Cassell as compensation really is a very nice bonus. The first-rounder is lottery protected from what I've heard, but I doubt that pick would end up being very substantial anyway. The main thing is that we've upgraded our PG position, rid the team of a malcontent and made another positive stride in our push for the playoffs. All around, it's been a pretty bright offseason for our Clippers.


----------



## sheefo13

I wonder if Cassell will simply hold out or something??? He is probably begging for an extension.


----------



## Weasel

sheefo13 said:


> I wonder if Cassell will simply hold out or something??? He is probably begging for an extension.



The new CBA has a new rule concerning holding out where they can be punished a player severly if they hold out. I doubt that Cassell will do it. Mobley is Cassell's good friends, I don't see why he wouldn't want to play with him. Right now as I see it, I think Cassell is angry he got traded away from the Wolves not angry because he got traded to the Clippers. He was quoted saying he was "ok" with the trade.


----------



## sheefo13

sheefo13 said:


> I wonder if Cassell will simply hold out or something??? He is probably begging for an extension.


Haha, I hate to say I was right Weasel. He is not going to take a physical, and wants a contract extension. In this interview he just had, he simply bashes both sides of the deal.


----------



## RhettO

sheefo13 said:


> Haha, I hate to say I was right Weasel. He is not going to take a physical, and wants a contract extension. In this interview he just had, he simply bashes both sides of the deal.


Do you mean this article? It says he hasn't reported for the physical, not that he won't. It says he "might" be concerned about his contract extension, but he says he's going to have a hell of a year. He says the Clippers will be better than the Wolves. I didn't see him bashing both sides of the deal. What were you reading?


----------



## Weasel

sheefo13 said:


> Haha, I hate to say I was right Weasel. He is not going to take a physical, and wants a contract extension. In this interview he just had, he simply bashes both sides of the deal.



I don't know why you are laughing. Since 1 of the articles says the Wolves hope that this doesn't "kill the deal". He bashed both sides? Looks like he just bashed 1 side, the Wolves.


----------



## SickDSM

RhettO said:


> Do you mean this article? It says he hasn't reported for the physical, not that he won't. It says he "might" be concerned about his contract extension, but he says he's going to have a hell of a year. He says the Clippers will be better than the Wolves. I didn't see him bashing both sides of the deal. What were you reading?


This article.

http://www.startribune.com/stories/1405/5566202.html

Cassell demands deal
Sam Cassell, traded by the Timberwolves to the Clippers for Marko Jaric, has refused to take a physical with his new team and is demanding an extension on his contract, which has one year to go. Cassell is asking for a two-year deal. The Wolves hope this doesn't kill the deal.
Had the Wolves traded Cassell in the middle of last season as suggested by Flip Saunders, Saunders still might be coaching the team.


----------



## SickDSM

TucsonClip said:


> Think about what you just posted... Cassell has no choice but to play out his contract, this is his last year of the contract. If he wants to whine and sit out or half *** it, then he better plan on retiring if he is expecting big bucks next offseason. If Cassell is worried about a contract, then he will prove his worth this season by doing anything possible to increase his value for the offseason.




How's that for quick work?

Think about what YOU posted.


----------



## Weasel

http://www.startribune.com/stories/511/5566039.html 



> "If they think Marko Jaric is a replacement for me, they're out of their minds," Cassell said of the Wolves management. "I'm happy for him. I'm happy he got paid. But that's not an upgrade. As players, we know."
> 
> Actually, Cassell didn't sound entirely pleased that Jaric, in the sign-and-trade transaction, landed a six-year, $37.9 million deal. Last fall, Cassell pressed the Wolves for a contract extension, seeking an added two years worth about $14.5 million.
> 
> "Six years? Forty million?" Cassell said. "Yeah, right. Yeah, right."





> "Minnesota never got out of the first round until I got there," Cassell said. "Then when I got hurt, everybody knew [my value]. I don't take things personally. I know I was accused [of selfishness]. Spree and I came in as 'rebels.' But they had to blame somebody."





> "I'm going to have a hell of a year," Cassell said. "That's not even my concern. I just wish it was with my main man, Kevin Garnett. We made each other better. He made me an All-Star; I made him an MVP."


----------



## TucsonClip

SickDSM said:


> How's that for quick work?
> 
> Think about what YOU posted.


I know what I posted... READ the new CBA... Yeah he can demend a new contract all he wants, but he isnt going to be getting one. If he wants to sit out, David Stern will have his way with Sam. Fact of the matter is, Cassell will play for the Clippers, because he has no choice.


----------



## SickDSM

No, YOU better reread. I never said he's going to not play and get a new contract, This is what i said.

Let me also remind you that Sam Cassell always does what he did last year. Whine and ***** about his contract and get it extended.


Check yourself before you try to cover up what you said.


For the guy who mentioned he's going to bust his *** bc of a contract year, i'll remind you of Spree. Sam will bust his *** but for his own reasons.


----------



## Unique

Hey is the Pick for next years draft a future?


----------



## Weasel

Lakermike05 said:


> Hey is the Pick for next years draft a future?



The pick is for the 06 draft but it is lottery protected. It is top 3 protected in 07, and free in 08.


----------



## Unique

Weasel said:


> The pick is for the 06 draft but it is lottery protected. It is top 3 protected in 07, and free in 08.



Thnx


----------



## Unique

Cassell says T-Wolves will be at bottom again 

LINK


----------



## swift88

want it or not, you're a Clips now


----------



## TucsonClip

SickDSM said:


> No, YOU better reread. I never said he's going to not play and get a new contract, This is what i said.
> 
> Let me also remind you that Sam Cassell always does what he did last year. Whine and ***** about his contract and get it extended.
> 
> 
> Check yourself before you try to cover up what you said.
> 
> For the guy who mentioned he's going to bust his *** bc of a contract year, i'll remind you of Spree. Sam will bust his *** but for his own reasons.


Should I baby you along so you can remember exactly what we are talking about...




SickDSM said:


> Let me also remind you that Sam Cassell always does what he did last year. Whine and ***** about his contract and get it extended. I don't remember the last time he actually played out his contract and was a UFA.





TucsonClip said:


> Think about what you just posted... Cassell has no choice but to play out his contract, this is his last year of the contract. If he wants to whine and sit out or half *** it, then he better plan on retiring if he is expecting big bucks next offseason. If Cassell is worried about a contract, then he will prove his worth this season by doing anything possible to increase his value for the offseason.





TucsonClip said:


> I know what I posted... READ the new CBA... Yeah he can demand a new contract all he wants, but he isnt going to be getting one. If he wants to sit out, David Stern will have his way with Sam. Fact of the matter is, Cassell will play for the Clippers, because he has no choice.


Where am I covering up for what I said? I've been talking about contract issues the whole time. Never did I say that Cassell won't ***** about his contract. Therefore, when I stated that he has no choice but to play out the contract, im talking about his CONTRACT... The next post I went on to say that again, he has no choice but to play for us, or he will be Fined by David Stern (see the new CBA). Follow?

I still fail to see what im covering up and where...




> For the guy who mentioned he's going to bust his *** bc of a contract year, i'll remind you of Spree. Sam will bust his *** but for his own reasons.


If we are using your logic here, Cassel is complaining about a new contract, that obviously he wont be getting. So if he wants his money, as you suggest as well as others, he will bust his ***.


----------



## SickDSM

Back to first grade with you.

I said 

Let me also remind you that Sam Cassell always does what he did last year. Whine and ***** about his contract and get it extended.

You come back with some junk about sitting out.

Think about what you just posted... Cassell has no choice but to play out his contract, this is his last year of the contract. If he wants to whine and sit out or half *** it


OK, i thought about what i posted. I said Sam always whines and b*tch about his contract. What is Sam doing now? EXACTLY what i said he always does. Did you think about that before you started the BS about sitting out? Where did i say that i think sam will sit out some of the season? Your the one that mentioned sam sitting out. Your the one bringing up Sam half @ssing it. Sam didn't half *** it last year. He didn't play team ball but he didn't do that the year before either. Everything from freezing out Wally to going to opposing locker rooms and begging to be traded to that team, even with one of his best friends, KG, on his side.

As for the last comment, mix in a game of other teams once in a while. When you watch Sam play and beg, plead, joke with the referee's what do all the broadcast teams say? Sam LOVES to play basketball. Why do i think sam will bust his ***? BC he wants to get back at the wolves. Figure that out? If Sam was only about the money don't you think his agent/friends would have thumped it in his skull years ago that he's only shortchanging his own bank account by not playing out his contracts?


----------



## TucsonClip

SickDSM said:


> Back to first grade with you.
> 
> I said
> 
> Let me also remind you that Sam Cassell always does what he did last year. Whine and ***** about his contract and get it extended.
> 
> You come back with some junk about sitting out.
> 
> Think about what you just posted... Cassell has no choice but to play out his contract, this is his last year of the contract. If he wants to whine and sit out or half *** it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, i thought about what i posted. I said Sam always whines and b*tch about his contract. What is Sam doing now? EXACTLY what i said he always does. Did you think about that before you started the BS about sitting out? Where did i say that i think sam will sit out some of the season? Your the one that mentioned sam sitting out. Your the one bringing up Sam half @ssing it. Sam didn't half *** it last year. He didn't play team ball but he didn't do that the year before either. Everything from freezing out Wally to going to opposing locker rooms and begging to be traded to that team, even with one of his best friends, KG, on his side.


So when did I ever say that he doesn't whine about his contract? All I said is that if he is upset about his contract and wont report he will be fined by Stern. The point of my post was to remind you he has no leverage... Sam is in the last year of his deal, if he want a NEW DEAL, he should be busting his *** to prove his worth, because he will be a free agent next offseason. Where did I ever say you said "Sam will sit out" or anything close to that? I never said he half assed it last season, but if he isnt passing people the ball, I think that could be considered half assing it, since he is the PG.



> As for the last comment, mix in a game of other teams once in a while. When you watch Sam play and beg, plead, joke with the referee's what do all the broadcast teams say? Sam LOVES to play basketball. Why do i think sam will bust his ***? BC he wants to get back at the wolves. Figure that out? If Sam was only about the money don't you think his agent/friends would have thumped it in his skull years ago that he's only shortchanging his own bank account by not playing out his contracts?


Yeah Sam loves to play basketball, but if he loves it so much why did he get so upset when the Timberwolves wouldn't give him an extension last season? All im saying is that people can love to play the game, they can also want to get paid at the same time, it doesn't make them a bad person.


----------

